# Red Spotted Cardinal Tired?



## artoledo (Mar 20, 2007)

i got a red spotted cardinal from my LFS and he has been swimming hard in my tank since i dropping him in this afternoon. I noticed he looked tired so i turned off one power head and he is hovering now. is this normal?


----------



## artoledo (Mar 20, 2007)

This is going to be my final post in this forum. I have posted 2 questions in the past week and have received no help from anyone here. im sorry to say that this is a terrible forum if you need help. Thanks for nothing and i will be in aquariumadvice.com. They are very helpful there.


----------

